# Sibutramine, DNP, T3



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Would there be any problems running these three compounds together?

Also Test and Tren with them?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Not really but seems a bit of overkill do you really struggle to cut that much? If your in too big a deficit you'll loose muscle. I know if I took all 3 plus Tren (which puts my metabolism into over drive) I'd struggle to get anywhere near a sensible calorie deficit.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Not really but seems a bit of overkill do you really struggle to cut that much? If your in too big a deficit you'll loose muscle. I know if I took all 3 plus Tren (which puts my metabolism into over drive) I'd struggle to get anywhere near a sensible calorie deficit.


 I dunno man, just putting the question out there to see if it's worth experimenting. I've put on a sh!t loads of muscle on my last bulk so I don't mind loosing some of it if it means I can get cut up quicker for my holiday.

But like I said, just experimenting really


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Mildo said:


> I dunno man, just putting the question out there to see if it's worth experimenting. I've put on a sh!t loads of muscle on my last bulk so I don't mind loosing some of it if it means I can get cut up quicker for my holiday.
> 
> But like I said, just experimenting really [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG]


 As long as you don't go crazy with the dosages I don't see it being dangerous. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> As long as you don't go crazy with the dosages I don't see it being dangerous. Let us know how you get on


 Yea for sure man.

Test 800mg per week

Tren 250mg per week

T3 50mg per day

Siburatine 30mg per day

DNP 150mg per day ( I won't go any higher than this )

Thats the plan anyway lol


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Mildo said:


> Yea for sure man.
> 
> Test 800mg per week
> 
> ...


 Did you ever do this? How'd it go?


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks fine, no interaction from the subutramine / DNP, T3 is recommended anyway as DNP blocks certain metabolites.

The gear wont be an issue. Completely different MOA.

Before / after pictures mate.


----------

